# Tica Spinning Rods - UEHA vs UELA



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Is it worth nearly double the cost to get a Tica UEHA spinning rod vs. the less expensive UELA version? I'm considering something in the 10 to 12 foot length for use mainly at SPSP and also OC/Assateague when I'm on vacation.


----------



## changeling (Jun 14, 2002)

It is very hard to determine what is cost effective for some one other than myself. However if you fish somewhat frequently and want to be fairly well setup my answer would be yes. The UEHA is a graphite based rod blank. The Uela is a Composite, which means it is comprised of graphite and fiberglass.
Some composite rods can be very good, but they are heavier than a Graphite rod of similar power. If you just fish a few times a year to be "Out with the Guys", get the UELA. First and foremost remember this. You are on the land, the fish is in the water! He/she (fish) does not have any idea what you are using, the enjoyment of good tackle is of benefit to the fisherman only.
Changeling


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I said it before and I'll say it again..IMHO Spend your hard earned dollars on getting the best reel you can afford. A good reel on a cheaper rod always works. Remember - The rod holds the reel...the reel holds the line...the line holds the fish. 

IMHO A good reel, good quality line, well tied knots, and sharp hooks are the most important part of fishing. The rod is on the bottom of my list.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Consider the lilies of the field.
J/K
Think about what kind of fishing you are going to be doing. Bottom fishing or lure fishing. What kind of weight will you be throwing? Can the composite handle the weight? As I recall the UEHA rods handle a lot more weight than the composite series. Will you be casting a lot? If so, the lighter rod will be much nicer to have.

Ulimately, its your call. I'd say buy the UEHA rod off of EBAY and get it for the cost of the composite at a B&T shop.

I got a 9' UEHA TICA on ebay for $32 plus s/h. I got a 10.5' UEHA TICA for $50 plus s/h.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Rocknwine,

I have both rods in the 12' length. All posts above provide excellent pro/con scenarios for you to ponder. The bottom line for me on each rod is this: The graphite UEHA is lighter,easier for lures and has a stiffer action. The UELA makes a good backup for the UEHA if I'm fishin the out of town (OBX). Good luck!  

Macman


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I agree with Macman, although I prefer the 10'6", buy the UEHA first, you'll be glad you did, and pick up an UELA later for back up or a friend.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Go with the 100% Graphite UEHA. I have been happy with the 2 I picked up (9 and 10.5 feet). I agree with the other posts here that Ebay is the place to get them cheap.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I have got to disagree with Sandcrab. The rodis the delivery component for the bait or lure. It is also the component for fighting the fish. The reel is simply the storage device for the line. Which is the most important link between you and the fish.

If you short yourself in one component, then the degree of success and enjoyment will be degraded accordingly.

These things I know from experience. Unfortunately.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FH,

Six of one - half dozen of another.  

Of course the rod is important, as is the reel. I would rather spend $100 on a good reel and $50 on a rod than the other way around. I think a good reel, with an excellent drag that does not do the "herky-jerky" when you get a big fish on, is golden.

IMHO - The reel is more than a storge device for the line. Wrong drag setting - broken line. Loose drag setting - twisted line. Without a good drag to control the output of line when fighting a big fish, you might as well use your hands!

You spend your money on the rod - I'll go for the better reel.


----------



## Joe S (Apr 12, 2003)

In my opinion, the 9' and 10 1/2' UEHA models are the best all-around performing value priced surf spinning rods on the market to date. Forget the UELA models as your primary rod. Just my $.02.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

OK guys, you convinced me. I'm going to go with the UEHA rod. They have been going for more than $50.00 lately on ebay though. This site must now have the power to affect world pricing!


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

I guess I will put in my 2 cents. years ago I had a cheap Master combo that I purchased not off the rack but out of the combo barrel at the beach, I caught more fish on that 49.00 combo as opposed to my 900.00 dollar combo.For some guys, myself included I just can't get enough gear.Yes Quality is great performance is great but the fish don't know.
It's all about what you can afford and how much passion you have for the sport.My oldest brother who doesn't fish summed it up in this simple statement (my 29.00 rod catches skate just like your rod). Lol


----------



## Joe S (Apr 12, 2003)

If the pricing on Ebay is too high, you might want to check the prices at www.eangler.com. They sell Tica surf rods for a reasonable price but you have to perform a search to locate the rods on their sight. Type "Tica", then go to page 2. Good luck.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm dissappointed in how small the reel seat is on the UEHA model. I just bought the 10'6" model and my Shimano 6500 Baitrunner won't fit. I haven't tired my 4500 yet, hope that fits. My 6 1/2' boat rods have a larger seat than these. Not a real (pun intended)good design for such a nice rod.** 

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*interesting*

I didn't have a problem with the reels I have. Did notice the seats weren't as big as some I've seen though.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just put one of my 4500 Baitrunners on and it fits just fine. The balance feels good also. The 6500 has a very large foot. I have a 6500 on my 15'er but that a huge rod to begin with. The 6500 would have been to big and heavy for the 10 1/2' TICA anyway. I wonder if the reel seat is bigger on the TICA 12'?

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Jangwuah has a 12'*

He'd probably measure it for you if you ask him to.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Husky, I'll check with him.

Catman.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have a Daiwa a 4500T EmblemX on a 10'6" Tica with 17# test silver thread and 40# shocker. I landed Drum on it up to 44" in Texas. The surf is not as rough as it is at the point so it worked great.

I just tried a Penn 650SS on the Tica and that fits but it is to heavy for it.


----------



## Joe S (Apr 12, 2003)

Tica rods do not have a strong presence here on the west coast, so I purchased some by mail order. I also was surprised at the small looking reel seat on the 10'6" UEHA spinning rod when I received mine and was concerned about which of my suitable reels would fit. Fortunately, they all did but some could be called a "shoehorn fit". I found the rod to balance, perform and be less fatiguing for lure fishing using reels that weigh about 20 oz. or less(my preference). This particular Tica model seems to be the trimmest of all their UEHA rods from 10' and up of which the others have larger reel seats.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I just wanted to add a question to this post. Based on the UEHA model, is there a spinning rod and conventional rod model or what? I've seen on ebay there's a mention of a conventional casting model but no mention of spinning rod on certain items. Is it the same rod or are there more than one version of the UEHA model rod?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Right now on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3613639490&category=36168#DESC

Spinning 9’

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3613482011&category=36167#DESC

Conventional 9’

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3613795188&category=36168#DESC

Spinning 10’6”


All UEHA models...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Spinning rods have a letter 'S' at the end, like UEHA302930S.
Conventional rods have letter 'C' at the end, UEHA234902C.

I made a mistake of not looking at the model number carefully and got a conventional when I needed a spinning. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I sorta found out the difference between a spinning and conventional casting UEHA rod. The difference is the first ring/eye is smaller on the conventional casting rod compared to the spinning rod. Now if I have a spinning reel and use a conventional casting rod, will that reduce my casting distance by a lot?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Its all relative Wrong Way*

I was using a conventional 12 ft' ugly stick and a large spinning reel while I tried to gain enough condifence in my baitcasting to take the spinning reel off and use the baitcaster.

Yes, you lose distance. But not that much if you don't cast that far to start with. I was probably throwing 300 ft or so. I casted the same when I switched reels.

But you want big eyes because of the way the line comes off the spinning reel. With a small eye, your line will get twisted. The line will hit against the eye more which will cause you to lose some distance as well.

Then there is the question of the rod itself and the backbone. But, to make a long story a little shorter, use a spinning rod with a spinning reel!


JANGWUAH, what size casting TICA did you get? I might trade you.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I got a 11' but the guy on ebay was nice enough to change it to spinning. 

My next rod is going to be OM conventional with Daiwa Slosh or penn Mag525! Christmas and birthday present from the warden!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*TICA Rods*

Too bad they don't seel the OM rods on ebay like the TICAs. Too bad the TICAs aren't cheap on ebay anymore as well. If I wanted to buy the same two TICA rods I got just months ago on ebay, I'd be paying like $20 more per rod.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Husky,

I like the way you always put subject heading on each of your post. Do you code like that?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Husky, how much were Tica rods going for back then? The UEHA ones the 11'6" ones or 12'.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*No subject to make Jangwuah happy*

Jang,
I don't code (well, almost never). If I did, I probably would put commented subjects all over the place. I am a little anal retentive.

Wrong way,
I got a 9' rod for $32 and a 10.5' rod for $47. They are going for much more now.
Ask Jang how much he paid for his 12'er and you'll know how much the 12' was going for earlier this year.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I was foolish when I got my Tica 11'. Bought it for 85 but with shipping it was 100!!!!!!  

Went to Anglers --->) and saw one for 99 dollars later.

If you go to diggitalDagger.com, you can get one around that price or you can watch like a hawk on ebay.

Comparable rod is Okuma Solaris rod. It goes for 70 on diggitaldagger.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think you guys are selling the "LA" models short. 

I agree that the "HA" is lighter and better for casting artificals.

But for bait fishing, with 4 to 8 oz. of lead, the softer, slower composite rod has it's virtues.

I'm way too lazy to to cast artificals all the time.

I mostly fish bait on 1 or 2 rods and have 1 set up with a bucktail or Got'cha or Hopkins, ready to cast, when I see "skipping" baitfish or birds working, or some other sign of fish feeding.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

And furthermore, I'm not at all impressed with the cork tape butts.

Check out the Tica "SCGA" models. In my opinion, a much nicer rod than the "UEHA" version.


----------

